# Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)



## McLovin (7. Januar 2009)

*Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

Servus,
habe mir ein Notebook vom Onlineshop One.de bestellt (Werbung in der Gamestar )
Ist bereit nen Halbes Jahr her, hier das System

Core 2 Duo T9300 2,5
4 GB DDR2 RAM (wobei komischerweise statt 2x 2G PC667, ein PC800 und ein PC667 eingebaut sind, aber nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins maul, oder ist das eher negativ ?)
GeForce 8600M GT
Übers Mainboard weiß man nichts  
320 GB Festplatte,

sollte alles wichtige sein.
So nun das Problem,
die Kiste stürzt quasi immer wenn ich Spiele nach 30min bis 2 Stunden ab, mal mit Bluescreen( steht immer was von Treiber fehler, hab die Originaltreiber aber schon mehrmals de- und reinstalliert), mal bleibt sie hengen

Hab jetzt mal aus Interesse SpeedFan installiert, da der Notebook immer verdammt heiß wird.

Der Zeigt mir jetzt im normalen Surfbetrieb eine Local und Remote Temperatur von 56°C und ne Core Temperatur von 66°C an (mit ner Flamme dahinter, was nix gutes heißen kann)

Ist des Ungesund für mein Laptop, kann ich vom Notebook Hersteller eine Kühlunterlage oder andere Problemlösungen erwarten ?

Danke für eure Hilfe
McLovin

PS. hab ma aus Spaß die Bluescreen Hexwerte aufgeschrieben
Dokumentation seit 31.12.08
Stop: 0x00000050 2-mal
Stop: 0x0000007E 2-mal
Stop: 0x0000001A 4-mal
Stop: 0x0000003B 2-mal
Stop: 0x000000D1 2-mal
Stop: 0x0000004E 1-mal
ohne Bluescreen 6-mal

war eben nochmal zocken,
war nach reboot weil bluescreen bei local Temperatur bei 71°C


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

Für nen Laptop is das ziemlich viel. Haste es schonmal mit aussaugen probiert??


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, welche Temperatur die Grafikkarte hat beim spielen. Nebenbei gesagt, ist die Temp. vom Prozessor auch nicht gerade niedrig.

Scheinbar sind die ONE-Notebooks immer noch ein zusammengekleisterter Mist. Dachte das hätte sich mittlerweile geändert.


----------



## McLovin (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

würde ja gerne was zur Temperatur sagem, allerdings befindet sich dort wohl kein Thermometer


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

GPU-Z oder Rivatuner mal probiert?


----------



## McLovin (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

also im ruhezustand gerade hat der 65°C
bin mal eben zocken bis er wieder abschmiert


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

Das Teil hat ein Temperaturproblem. Den Hersteller kontaktieren und Reklamieren.


----------



## McLovin (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

so mit GPU-Z ruhezustand 65°C und hab eben gezockt da is er nach 6 min abgestürzt und war auf 78°C des is doch nicht normal


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das Teil hat ein Temperaturproblem. Den Hersteller kontaktieren und Reklamieren.


 
Das denke ich auch. Schau mal im Internet nach, ob es noch andere User gibt, die dieses Notebook haben.
Ansonsten mal den Support von One kontaktieren (hoffentlich haben die überhaupt einen ).


----------



## McLovin (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

schon beruhigend was man über one so alles ließt wenn man dann die mal probleme hat,
naja vllt wird ja alles gut !!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## schub97 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

one auch viel zu teuer irgenwo war eine werbung für notebook für 2000 euro und die grafikkarte war gerade mal 9800


----------



## Thund3rb0lt (14. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

ich kenne das problem. hab nen notebook aus der c66 serie.

bei den temperaturen die du hast läuft bei mir noch alles gut. da läuft das notebook sozusagen grad erst warm. werd mich jetzt aber wohl auch mal mit one in verbindung setzen.

erst hab ich die abstürze noch mit nem coolpad behoben bekommen.

bei dawn of magic reicht nichmal das und das game is scho 3 jahre alt. selbst mit runtergeschraubter grafik usw geht die gpu temp auf über 80° und bei volllast sogar auf über 90°C und dann isses auf einmal aus. und das mit coolpad!

hab auch nach dem motto "nem geschenkten gaul..." gekauft und bin da doch sehr unzufrieden.

falls du den eintrag noch liest (dein letzter is doch scho laaang her) würd mich mal interessieren was bei dir rausgekommen is!


----------



## Jason128 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

Hi
hab auch das problem, dass wenn ich z. Bsp Battlefield Bad Company 2 spiele, mein PC nach etwa ner halben Stunde abstürzt

Systeminfos
Acer Aspire 7738g
Intel Core 2   2.24 Ghz
Ram 4gb
32-Bit


----------



## mephimephi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*



Jason128 schrieb:


> Hi
> hab auch das problem, dass wenn ich z. Bsp Battlefield Bad Company 2 spiele, mein PC nach etwa ner halben Stunde abstürzt
> 
> Systeminfos
> ...



kann am Spiel liegen, oder fährt dein Notebook sich herunter?


----------



## Jason128 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

also er stürzt einfach ab, ohne herunterfahren oder so^^
zack und er ist unten


----------



## Thund3rb0lt (2. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook stürzt beim Spielen ab (Temperaturproblem ?)*

bei mir hat sichs erledigt. habs eingeschickt, woche später kams zurück. angeblich wären meine lüfter verstaubt gewesen. komisch nur das die blitzblank waren als ichs reingeschickt hab. jetzt bleibt die gpu temp allerdings auch ohne zusätzliches coolpad unter dauerbelastung unter 90° und bc2 läuft flüssig durch ohne abstürze.


----------

